# 
- .    -      -   . -     -  .

     .

----------



----------


## AR

,    .   ,      29  10 .          ,  ,  ,    , ,     ,      ,   ,  -    . 
    ,   ,   ,     ,      "  "    " "    ,     . ,       , ,        ,     (,     )         . 
     ,          "    ",     .

   ,       .  ,           ,   .    .         ,      ,     .

----------

,     :

1.    
 :  

?

----------


## net

,  ,  .

----------

> ,  ,  .


  ,       .

----------


## AR

> ,       .


      .    "     ".         ,  ,       . 

   -

----------

> .    "     ".         ,  ,       . 
> 
>    -

----------


## net

.     ,       .

----------


## .

*net*,       :Smilie: 
  =   :Smilie:

----------

